# Josh Howard may be more valuable than Dirk



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

Considered as one of the league's finest all-around performers. Scorer, defensive specialist, solid rebounder, good passser. Plays with heart.

Howard is considered so valuable to the team that owner Mark Cuban once said, in response to the Ron Artest sweepstakes, that it would take both Jermaine O'Neal and Artest to pry him off the Mavs.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd do JO and Artest for Howard in a heartbeat. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Right now, I'd take Josh over Dirk.

Yes, I'm serious.

I've explained this rationale before, that a player who has untapped potential will see his value trump that of which has already been realized.


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

I would also take Josh over Dirk, if it came down to it. 

The only aspect I see that Dirk has a sizeable advantage over Howard would be shooting. But for that insurmountable difference, Howard is a much more effective slasher, rebounder and defender than Dirk, and to touch on realized potential, will ever be.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Josh could cover Dirk.

The opposite isn't true. :lol:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

xray said:


> Josh could cover Dirk.
> 
> The opposite isn't true. :lol:


you mean a 7 footer would have trouble with a shorter slash oriented scorer? say it aint so!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> you mean a 7 footer would have trouble with a shorter slash oriented scorer? say it aint so!


The impressive side of that is Josh's wingspand, and then there's Dirk's predictabilty...

...I think Josh could hold him.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> The impressive side of that is Josh's wingspand, and then there's Dirk's predictabilty...
> 
> ...I think Josh could hold him.


Josh would be able to prevent Dirk from driving, but there is no way Howard could do anything about Dirk's fadeaway jumper at the elbow.

He could know Dirk inside and out. He could know where his sweet spots are, but he can't do much about it.... the beauty of a 7 foot shooter.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Josh would be able to prevent Dirk from driving, but there is no way Howard could do anything about Dirk's fadeaway jumper at the elbow.
> 
> He could know Dirk inside and out. He could know where his sweet spots are, but he can't do much about it.... the beauty of a 7 foot shooter.


If Stephen "Big Mouth Bass" Jackson, Bruce Bowen, Posey, Haslem et al can get in his grill, why couldn't Josh? I'm basing this theory on the history that Dirk can't handle the athletic SF crowding him.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

welcome to Drag's 2005 realization...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> welcome to Drag's 2005 realization...


That was ?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

croco said:


> That was ?


Dirk has never in his history of his NBA career been the most valuable player to the team when you actually watch the team play...in 2005 I realised that JHo was our best player. Dirk will always be a great compliment to any star but Dirk is not an alpha dog...youre born with it or not(or develop it quickly in prison before you become a pin cushion for inmates erections) and Dirk wasnt born with it...Ive been saying to trade him for years now but if we can trade other peices and put Dirk with some low post monster we have an actual starting point...right now thats better then knowing your best is never gonna be good enough with waht you have now...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I think there is a large contingent of fans who believe Dirk would be better suited playing alongside a stud.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Dirk has never in his history of his NBA career been the most valuable player to the team when you actually watch the team play...in 2005 I realised that JHo was our best player. Dirk will always be a great compliment to any star but Dirk is not an alpha dog...youre born with it or not(or develop it quickly in prison before you become a pin cushion for inmates erections) and Dirk wasnt born with it...Ive been saying to trade him for years now but if we can trade other peices and put Dirk with some low post monster we have an actual starting point...right now thats better then knowing your best is never gonna be good enough with waht you have now...


I am the alpha male in my herd.... wanna sign me?

:biggrin:

I have come across many pin cushions, though I have never been in prison. :whoknows:


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

^^:laugh:

JHO is still young and will develop to an even better player. Avery needs to do more to make him attack the basket though. He's fallen in love with the jumpshot, and we have enough of that coming from Dirk. 

Do you guys think JHO can be a leader or go to guy in crunch 4th quarter situations? Or does Avery simply shy away from this?


----------

